# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Aegean Queen [Fjorddronningen II, Fjorddronningen]

## smuggler72

Σήμερα 30/05/2010 το *"AEGEAN QUEEN"* αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Κω με προορισμό την Αλικαρνασσό της Τουρκίας και απο εκεί για FETHIYE απέναντι από την Ρόδο. Θα εκτελεί δρομολόγια από εκεί προς Ρόδο για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας *YESIL DALYAN TURIZM* στην οποία και ναυλώθηκε για 2 χρόνια με δικαίωμα εξαγοράς μετά τη λήξη της ναύλωσης. 

Η *RΟYAL COASTLINES* θα συνεχίσει την δραστηριότητα της με το *Υ/Γ VENUS* που αγόρασε από την AEGEAN FLYING DOLPHINS πριν λίγο καιρό. Το εν λόγω Υ/Γ θα ταξιδεύει ως Ε/Γ - Τ/Ρ για Αλικαρνασσό, Ρόδο, Πάτμο Νίσυρο. 

Η εταιρεία προσφέρει σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr έκπτωση 20% σε όλα της τα ταξίδια. Τα μέλη απλά θα πρέπει να αναφέρουν το username τους κατά την επιβίβαση ή την αγορά του εισιτηρίου τους μέσω του τουριστικού γραφείου "FANOS TRAVEL"  στην Κω ή στο site www.kosferries.gr που θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί σε περίπου 10 ημέρες.

----------


## mike_rodos

Το *ΑΕGEAN QUEEN* στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.... 

DSCN9968.jpg

DSCN8839.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Τελικά τί απέγινε; Αγοράστηκε από την Τουρκική εταιρία;

----------

